# JasperReport - Anzeigeprobleme



## dekurio (17. Mai 2006)

Hallo, 

ich beschäftige mich seit gut einer Woche mit JasperReports. Die Häflte der Zeit davon hänge ich nun schon an ein und demselben Problem. 

Das Hauptdokument erstreckt sich über mehrere Seiten. Im Detail-Bereich befinden sich 4 Subreports. Auf der ersten Seite ist die Anzeige korrekt. Auf Seite zwei wiederholt sich allerdings der erste Subreport des Detailbereiches. Wäre das mit dem Page-header so, würde ich es ja verstehen. Aber ist es ja nicht.
Nachfolgend nochmal den Code, falls ich mich gänzlich unverständlich ausgedrückt habe.


```
<pageHeader>
			<band height="4"  isSplitAllowed="true" >
			</band>
            </pageHeader>
            <columnHeader>
			<band height="18"  isSplitAllowed="true" >
				<staticText>
					<reportElement
						mode="Opaque"
						x="0"
						y="0"
						width="119"
						height="17"
						forecolor="#000000"
						backcolor="#CCCCCC"
						key="staticText"/>
					<box topBorder="None" topBorderColor="#000000" leftBorder="None" leftBorderColor="#000000" rightBorder="None" rightBorderColor="#000000" bottomBorder="None" bottomBorderColor="#000000"/>
					<textElement textAlignment="Center" verticalAlignment="Top" rotation="None" lineSpacing="Single">
						<font fontName="Times-Roman" pdfFontName="Times-Roman" size="8" isBold="false" isItalic="false" isUnderline="false" isPdfEmbedded ="false" pdfEncoding ="Cp1252" isStrikeThrough="false" />
					</textElement>
				<text><![CDATA[Bereich]]></text>
				</staticText>
				<staticText>
					<reportElement
						mode="Opaque"
						x="119"
						y="0"
						width="119"
						height="17"
						forecolor="#000000"
						backcolor="#CCCCCC"
						key="staticText"/>
					<box topBorder="None" topBorderColor="#000000" leftBorder="None" leftBorderColor="#000000" rightBorder="None" rightBorderColor="#000000" bottomBorder="None" bottomBorderColor="#000000"/>
					<textElement textAlignment="Center" verticalAlignment="Top" rotation="None" lineSpacing="Single">
						<font fontName="Times-Roman" pdfFontName="Times-Roman" size="8" isBold="false" isItalic="false" isUnderline="false" isPdfEmbedded ="false" pdfEncoding ="Cp1252" isStrikeThrough="false" />
					</textElement>
				<text><![CDATA[Modul]]></text>
				</staticText>
				<staticText>
					<reportElement
						mode="Opaque"
						x="238"
						y="0"
						width="239"
						height="17"
						forecolor="#000000"
						backcolor="#CCCCCC"
						key="staticText"/>
					<box topBorder="None" topBorderColor="#000000" leftBorder="None" leftBorderColor="#000000" rightBorder="None" rightBorderColor="#000000" bottomBorder="None" bottomBorderColor="#000000"/>
					<textElement textAlignment="Center" verticalAlignment="Top" rotation="None" lineSpacing="Single">
						<font fontName="Times-Roman" pdfFontName="Times-Roman" size="8" isBold="false" isItalic="false" isUnderline="false" isPdfEmbedded ="false" pdfEncoding ="Cp1252" isStrikeThrough="false" />
					</textElement>
				<text><![CDATA[Kategorie]]></text>
				</staticText>
				<staticText>
					<reportElement
						mode="Opaque"
						x="535"
						y="0"
						width="60"
						height="17"
						forecolor="#000000"
						backcolor="#CCCCCC"
						key="staticText-18"/>
					<box topBorder="None" topBorderColor="#000000" leftBorder="None" leftBorderColor="#000000" rightBorder="None" rightBorderColor="#000000" bottomBorder="None" bottomBorderColor="#000000"/>
					<textElement textAlignment="Center" verticalAlignment="Top" rotation="None" lineSpacing="Single">
						<font fontName="Times-Roman" pdfFontName="Times-Roman" size="8" isBold="false" isItalic="false" isUnderline="false" isPdfEmbedded ="false" pdfEncoding ="Cp1252" isStrikeThrough="false" />
					</textElement>
				<text><![CDATA[Anteil (%)]]></text>
				</staticText>
				<staticText>
					<reportElement
						mode="Opaque"
						x="475"
						y="0"
						width="60"
						height="17"
						forecolor="#000000"
						backcolor="#CCCCCC"
						key="staticText-19"/>
					<box topBorder="None" topBorderColor="#000000" leftBorder="None" leftBorderColor="#000000" rightBorder="None" rightBorderColor="#000000" bottomBorder="None" bottomBorderColor="#000000"/>
					<textElement textAlignment="Center" verticalAlignment="Top" rotation="None" lineSpacing="Single">
						<font fontName="Times-Roman" pdfFontName="Times-Roman" size="8" isBold="false" isItalic="false" isUnderline="false" isPdfEmbedded ="false" pdfEncoding ="Cp1252" isStrikeThrough="false" />
					</textElement>
				<text><![CDATA[Anzahl (Stück)]]></text>
				</staticText>
			</band>
     </columnHeader>
     <detail>
			<band height="20"  isSplitAllowed="true" >
				<textField isStretchWithOverflow="false" pattern="" isBlankWhenNull="false" evaluationTime="Now" hyperlinkType="None"  hyperlinkTarget="Self" >
					<reportElement
						mode="Transparent"
						x="0"
						y="0"
						width="119"
						height="17"
						forecolor="#000000"
						backcolor="#FFFFFF"
						key="textField"/>
					<box topBorder="None" topBorderColor="#000000" leftBorder="None" leftBorderColor="#000000" rightBorder="None" rightBorderColor="#000000" bottomBorder="None" bottomBorderColor="#000000"/>
					<textElement textAlignment="Left" verticalAlignment="Top" rotation="None" lineSpacing="Single">
						<font fontName="Times-Roman" pdfFontName="Times-Bold" size="12" isBold="true" isItalic="false" isUnderline="false" isPdfEmbedded ="false" pdfEncoding ="Cp1252" isStrikeThrough="false" />
					</textElement>
				<textFieldExpression   class="java.lang.String"><![CDATA[$F{UeberBereich2}]]></textFieldExpression>
				</textField>
				<subreport  isUsingCache="false">
					<reportElement
						mode="Opaque"
						x="10"
						y="19"
						width="585"
						height="1"
						forecolor="#000000"
						backcolor="#FFFFFF"
						key="subreport-1"
						positionType="Float"
						isPrintWhenDetailOverflows="true"/>
					<subreportParameter  name="Bereich">
						<subreportParameterExpression><![CDATA[$F{UeberBereich2}]]></subreportParameterExpression>
					</subreportParameter>
					<connectionExpression><![CDATA[$P{REPORT_CONNECTION}]]></connectionExpression>
					<returnValue subreportVariable="SumAmountTMOCR" toVariable="SumAmountTMOCR" calculation="Sum"/>
					<returnValue subreportVariable="SumAmountNE" toVariable="SumAmountNE" calculation="Sum"/>
					<subreportExpression  class="java.lang.String"><![CDATA["VCTextMiningSub1.jasper"]]></subreportExpression>
				</subreport>
				<subreport  isUsingCache="false">
					<reportElement
						mode="Opaque"
						x="10"
						y="34"
						width="585"
						height="1"
						forecolor="#000000"
						backcolor="#FFFFFF"
						key="subreport-1"
						positionType="Float"
						isPrintWhenDetailOverflows="true"/>
					<connectionExpression><![CDATA[$P{REPORT_CONNECTION}]]></connectionExpression>
					<returnValue subreportVariable="SumAmount" toVariable="SumAmountNE" calculation="Sum"/>
					<subreportExpression  class="java.lang.String"><![CDATA["VCTextMiningSubSumAreaGesamtNE.jasper"]]></subreportExpression>
				</subreport>
				<subreport  isUsingCache="false">
					<reportElement
						mode="Opaque"
						x="10"
						y="52"
						width="585"
						height="1"
						forecolor="#000000"
						backcolor="#FFFFFF"
						key="subreport-3"
						positionType="Float"
						isPrintWhenDetailOverflows="true"/>
					<subreportParameter  name="Bereich">
						<subreportParameterExpression><![CDATA[$F{UeberBereich2}]]></subreportParameterExpression>
					</subreportParameter>
					<connectionExpression><![CDATA[$P{REPORT_CONNECTION}]]></connectionExpression>
					<returnValue subreportVariable="SumAmount_TM" toVariable="SumAmount_TM" calculation="Sum"/>
					<subreportExpression  class="java.lang.String"><![CDATA["VCTextMiningSubSumAreaGesamtOnlyTM.jasper"]]></subreportExpression>
				</subreport>
				<subreport  isUsingCache="false">
					<reportElement
						mode="Opaque"
						x="8"
						y="43"
						width="585"
						height="1"
						forecolor="#000000"
						backcolor="#FFFFFF"
						key="subreport-4"
						positionType="Float"
						isPrintWhenDetailOverflows="true"/>
					<subreportParameter  name="Bereich">
						<subreportParameterExpression><![CDATA[$F{UeberBereich2}]]></subreportParameterExpression>
					</subreportParameter>
					<connectionExpression><![CDATA[$P{REPORT_CONNECTION}]]></connectionExpression>
					<subreportExpression  class="java.lang.String"><![CDATA["VCTextMiningSubGesamt.jasper"]]></subreportExpression>
				</subreport>
			</band>
     </detail>
```



Weiß zufällig jemand, woran das liegen könnte? Bin wirklich kurz vorm verzweifeln.


----------

